# withdrawing from subjects after census date because of IBS



## shank (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok so I was diagnosed with IBS at the end of last yr but my doctor wasnt very helpful (basically said their was nothing I could do about it). Uni has been a nightmare and this has been my worst semester yet, and I'm in danger of failing the 2 subjects im doing. Instead of failing, I would rather withdraw from them and take time out while I try and fix my diet, seek more advice etc. That way I can hopefully return next semester afresh. However, since it's so close til end of semester I need to convince them that I have a serious medical condition that has inhibited me (as well as medical certification)to withdraw without academic penalty. I havent been to a doctor about this all semester (been too embarrassed to talk about it again). Will a doctor take me srsly? And be willing to vouch for me? I dnt think the uni would even see this as a medical condition


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I don't know hon. Best to go to the Dr's and find out. In the meantime... do the very best you can in your studies til you find out one way or another.


----------



## shank (Oct 22, 2009)

Thankyou for replying, I will do my best but I need to pass by a lot now. I am capable of doing this, however exam situations are extremely stressful, and I usually put down whatever just so I can get out of there as fast as possible! I would love to be able to withdraw and make use of the summer without uni to really get a hold of things. I will go to a new doctor, but perhaps if I need medical certification I can go back to my old doctor to vouch for me.


----------

